# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF مساعدة :  بوكس تيربو فلشر

## ابوفرسان

عندى جهاز تيربو فلشر صغير عملتلو تحديث وبعدها ما بيعمل تفعيل للبوكس

----------


## 4ever

*اخي قم بتنصيب الإصدار 11.80 بعدها عرف التعريفات يدويا و افتح البرنامج سيتعرف على البوكس عن طريق السريال بعدها قم بعمل تحديث لأخر اصدار*

----------

